# 1998 740iL diagnostic codes... PLEASE HELP...



## sexykoreanchic (May 18, 2008)

I got my 'Trans Fail Safe Prog' problem diagnosed by a qualified foreign auto repair shop. The trouble codes that came back from the computer were: 

A tranny code #106

And an ABS code #25

The mechanic was able to identify the tranny code to a sensor in the transmission, but had to do extensive research on the ABS code as it came back non-decript.  Is there anyone, who has had experience with codes that could give me an educated range of possibilities for this code #? Even better, any experts that could tell me specifically what this means!! It would expidite the repair time, saving me money, and the frustration of waiting for the whole research process to play out!!:tsk:


----------



## crewdog843 (Mar 15, 2006)

Have you tried over on bimmerforums dot com? There are a lot of very talented, caring and sharing guys over there who own e38s....some of them are factory techs, some even own their own shops. The format is intuitive, similar to this one.

jake


----------



## sexykoreanchic (May 18, 2008)

Thank you very much Jake... I'm going to try right now!!!


----------

